# [Sammelthread] ASUS Sabertooth P67



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2011)

[Sammelthread] ASUS Sabertooth P67




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spezifikationen*

*Klick*


*EFI/BIOS *
*Downloads*

*Version 0901 (Release BIOS)*
-

*Version 1003*
1. Update CPU ratio item to allow automatic activation of Intel Turbo Boost when CPU Ratio is above the Intel specification.
2. Enhance PCH native SATA performance.
3. Enhance USB 3.0 / PCIE performance.
4. Enhance USB 3.0 compatibility under BIOS setup screen.
5. Enhance USB compatibility.

*Bilder*​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zockkind (16. Januar 2011)

Liegt derzeit in meiner engeren Auswahl.
Es heißt aber EFI, UEFI steht für EFI mit AMD.


----------



## Kearney (16. Januar 2011)

wo baut man das ein ? das kann vielleicht bud spencer für sein boot nehmen oder den rolls royce


----------



## SnakeDoc (17. Januar 2011)

Hmm...ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das Ding irgendwie cool oder total hässlich finden soll


----------



## DrSin (17. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Liegt derzeit in meiner engeren Auswahl.
> Es heißt aber EFI, UEFI steht für EFI mit AMD.



Vorher schlaumachen bevor man sowas schreibt... Stimmt vorn und hinten nicht


----------



## Zockkind (17. Januar 2011)

Doch  Stand auchmal auf der main


----------



## DrSin (17. Januar 2011)

Zitat Wikipedia:



> *Unified EFI (UEFI)*
> 
> Zur Werbung und Weiterentwicklung von EFI wurde 2005 das Unified EFI Forum gegründet. Daran sind außer Intel auch AMD, Microsoft, Apple und viele andere PC- und BIOS-Hersteller beteiligt, so dass die nun als Unified EFI (UEFI) bezeichnete Schnittstelle nicht mehr allein von Intel festgelegt wird. Im Januar 2006 wurde die EFI-Version 2.0 freigegeben.



Zitat Asus:



> ...The new ASUS EFI BIOS is an Extensible Firmware Interface that complies with *uEFI* architecture, ...



uEfi != AMD

Edit:

http://www.uefi.org/about/  <- alle Hersteller bzw. die, die mitmachen.

Und noch ein bisschen von der Main.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,776804/Uebertrumpft-UEFI-naechstes-Jahr-das-BIOS/Mainboard/News/


----------



## m_bayer (17. Januar 2011)

Frage hat das jemand hier schon im Einsatz?


----------



## Zockkind (17. Januar 2011)

Ich schrieb doch das UEFI mit AMD geht.
Und selbst wenn nicht meinte ich das Intel EFI benutz und alle anderen UEFI


----------



## KaitoKid (17. Januar 2011)

Hab's schon bestellt...


----------



## Midgard (17. Januar 2011)

Der Neuling hat ne Frage ^^
Ist das bis auf das Aussehen nen ganz normales Board wie eins von vielen oder bringt einem die Verkleidung da irgendetwas? Evtll in Bezug auf die Temps?

Gruss


----------



## KaitoKid (17. Januar 2011)

> Der Neuling hat ne Frage ^^
> Ist das bis auf das Aussehen nen ganz normales Board wie eins von vielen oder bringt einem die Verkleidung da irgendetwas? Evtll in Bezug auf die Temps?


Das soll die Bauteile darunter schützen, aber ich wieß nicht ob's hilft.
Das Konzept ist zwar irgendwie auf Top-Blow Kühler zugeschnitten, aber ich habe einen 200mm Seitenlüfter und ne H70^^


----------



## DrSin (17. Januar 2011)

Das hier ist ein Intel Board und hat uefi, soviel dazu.

Hatte eigentlich vor das Board zu bestellen, aber wie KaitoKid sagte, es wird ein Top-Blow Kühler empfohlen, und da ich eine WaKü hab und das Board auch so nicht mehr bietet als ein normales P8P67 ist es bei mir ausgeschieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midgard (17. Januar 2011)

Hi
dank euch für die Info, ist ja interessant diese Grafik da.


----------



## Chrisch (19. Januar 2011)

Moin,

möchte dich nicht kritisieren aber wenn du schon *Sammel*threads eröffnest wie wäre es dann mit nen paar mehr Infos im ersten Post?

So sieht das ganze recht spärlich aus.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## dustyjerk (20. Januar 2011)

hatte auch vor es mir zu bestellen! weiß zufällig jemand, wann man mit dem release rechnen kann? überall steht nur "ende januar"!

und ich finde es bietet schon mehr als das P8P67 - allein die zusätzlichen lüfteranschlüsse und temperaturmesspunke interessieren mich sehr! und selbst der mehrpreis für den "style-faktor" ist mmn nicht all zu hoch! ich werde das board auch mit einem Noctua NH-D14 nutzen! mal schauen, ob das klappt - gehäusebelüftung ist jedenfalls gut vorhanden!


----------



## DrSin (20. Januar 2011)

Es sollte (bei Alternate) ab nächster Woche lieferbar sein.


----------



## dustyjerk (20. Januar 2011)

ah okay, wunderbar!

wollte anfang februar bestellen, darum wärs natürlich schön wenns bis dahin lieferbar wäre 

zu welcher alternative hast du dich denn entschieden, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## DrSin (20. Januar 2011)

ASRock P67 extreme6.
P/L ist super in meinen Augen, werde das Board ordentlich testen, sollte es nix taugen so wie es früher bei ASRock war geht es zurück, aber mittlerweile sagen ja viele das ASR sich gemausert hat, kleiner Vorteil an dem Board ist für mich auch noch, das ich meinen Sockel 775er Wasserkühler nicht umrüsten muss, da 775er Bohrungen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Mario432 (20. Januar 2011)

Sieht wirklich nett aus 
Aber was mich wundert, dass das "nur" 8+2Phasen hat, sogar das "normale" P8P67 für 120euro hat 12+2Phasen. Ich denke mal das die 8+2 reichen, aber trotzdem komisch.


----------



## DrSin (20. Januar 2011)

oO das ding hat 16+2 Phasen.
Edit: ok du meinst das Sabertooth.


----------



## Zockkind (20. Januar 2011)

Sicher ein missverständnis was sind denn Phasen ?


----------



## Mario432 (20. Januar 2011)

Die Phasen sind für die Versorgung der CPU zuständig, höhere Anzahl ist beim OC wichtig, da mehr Phasen

-Stabilere Stromversorgung einzelner Bereiche der CPU
-Geringe Belastung der einzelnen Phase und somit ja noch präzisere Ströme.
-höhere Spitzenströme möglich, da ja nur weniger Last auf der einzelen liegt.


----------



## dustyjerk (20. Januar 2011)

vielleicht hängts hiermit zusammen?!



> *DIGI+ VRM*
> 
> *Herald the Arrival of a New Digital Power Design Era*
> The  new ASUS DIGI+ VRM design upgrades motherboard power delivery to a  digital standard. The 8+2 digital architecture provides the highest  power efficiency, generating less heat to enhance longer component  lifespan and ensure minimal powerloss. With ASUS DIGI+ VRM, users can  easily adjust power phase performance, enabling new PWM voltage and  frequency modulation controls. Digital 8+2 power phase design also  expands the modulation spectrum for improved stability and lower VRM  switching noise by dynamically detecting system load, empowering users  with superior flexibility and perfect precision to ensure optimized  performance, extreme system stability, and greater power efficiency.


----------



## DrSin (20. Januar 2011)

DIGI haben die normalen P8P67 auch, andere Hersteller nutzen auch Digitale Spannungswandler.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Januar 2011)

hi,
 mal ne kleine frage an den besitzer. kann man auch dual-channel nutzen, wenn man 2 ram-module in die hellen (2+4?) slots steckt? oder muss man bei 2 modulen die dunklen slots benutzen um dualchannel nutzen zu können? (könnte halt knapp werden bei hohen ramkühlern zb. die neuen corsair venegance, oder?)

vlt kann's ja jemand beantworten (ja sry, aber wollte bei asus nicht das handbuch+asussoftware downloaden^^)

danke!


----------



## dustyjerk (20. Januar 2011)

für dual channel müsstens die beiden beigen slots sein! hab grad mal ins PDF-manual geguckt (die kann man sich auf der ASUS-homepage runterladen)


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Januar 2011)

*"2 DIMM*: Supports one pair of modules inserted into eithor the 
beige slots or the brown slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration"

habs gefunden (gerafft^^), hatte beim download immer den "global (dlm)" download angeklickt, normal global is pdf, danke für den zaunpfahl !​

edit: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=40701&agid=1193 stehen zwar nicht auf der ram-support liste, aber eigentlich "könnte" es doch klappen, na vlt mal im asus-unterforum fragen​


----------



## Chrisch (21. Januar 2011)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich nett aus
> Aber was mich wundert, dass das "nur" 8+2Phasen hat, sogar das "normale" P8P67 für 120euro hat 12+2Phasen. Ich denke mal das die 8+2 reichen, aber trotzdem komisch.


Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf, das Maximus IV Extreme hat auch "nur" 8+2 Phasen und schneidet bei der Spannungsversorgung besser ab als das GA-P67A-UD7 welches 24 Phasen hat 

Die Anzahl der Phasen ist nämlich nicht entscheident 

Sandy Bridge : Let the battle begin... - kingpincooling.com


----------



## jelais99 (22. Januar 2011)

Hier zwei Reviews zu dem Board:
ASUS Sabertooth P67 Motherboard Review - Tactical Vest - Is it a gimmick?

ASUS Sabertooth P67 TUF review

Und hier noch ein User-Review:
[User-Review] ASUS Sabertooth P67 TUF-Serie - Forum de Luxx

Vielleicht kann man die Links im Startpost als Informationsquelle aufnehmen.

Und zu den Phasen: Das Maximus IV extreme hat auch nur 8+3 Phasen. die haben aber noch mal ein anderes Design als die der anderen P67 Boards von Asus. Ich nehme mal an, dass das Sabertooth dieses Design übernimmt


----------



## hanzwurst_cfhr (24. Januar 2011)

ich find die idee eigentlich gut aber die farbwahl is furchtbar  aber is halt sabertooth. wobei ich bezweifel dass das was bringt weil n+b bridge eh immer mehr an wert verlieren und pcie slots haben auch ohne kühlung funktioniert 

man brauch für das board kein top kühler. wenn man die "tactical vest" kühlen will kann man auch nen minilüfter über die glaub sourthbridge schrauben


----------



## Shock (25. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß das es vielleicht nicht der richtige ort zu fragen ist, aber gib es schon 1055 boards die sli fähig sind?


----------



## jelais99 (25. Januar 2011)

hanzwurst_cfhr schrieb:


> man brauch für das board kein top kühler. wenn man die "tactical vest" kühlen will kann man auch nen minilüfter über die glaub sourthbridge schrauben



Ich denke mal niemand tut sich einen so kleinen und lauten Kühler an, um das Board zu kühlen.
Wenn ich mir die Konstruktion so anschaue, wird man dem Kühlkonzept wahrscheinlich am ehesten mit einem Top-Blow-Kühler gerecht.


----------



## KaitoKid (27. Januar 2011)

Ich hab meins gerade bekommen, sieht in echt noch viieel cooler aus!
Mit dem Einbauen muss ich aber noch warten bis die Graka da ist^^


----------



## dustyjerk (27. Januar 2011)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Ich hab meins gerade bekommen, sieht in echt noch viieel cooler aus!
> Mit dem Einbauen muss ich aber noch warten bis die Graka da ist^^



verdammt, ich will auch 

wo hast du's bestellt? ich find keine händler, bei dem's lieferbar ist?!


----------



## KaitoKid (27. Januar 2011)

Bei Hardwareversand am 10.01.


----------



## dustyjerk (27. Januar 2011)

seltsam... bei hardwareversand steht schon länger "Lieferzeit > 7 Tage"...


also ist das board im allgemeinen schon released? ich hatte schon befürchtet, das die das wegen dem problemen mit dem Maximus IV Extreme ebenfalls bis auf weiteres "stoppen"!

du benutzt das board dann aber auch mit tower-kühler, oder?


----------



## hanzwurst_cfhr (27. Januar 2011)

das problem liegt doch bei asus und nicht bei asrock 

verdammt beim ersten versuch 2x verschrieben xD


----------



## dustyjerk (27. Januar 2011)

hanzwurst_cfhr schrieb:


> das problem liegt doch bei asus und nicht bei asrock
> 
> verdammt beim ersten versuch 2x verschrieben xD



wie kommst du auf ASrock? davon hat doch niemand was geschrieben xD


----------



## KaitoKid (27. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ne H70 und nen großen Seitenlüfter, der sollte genügen^^


----------



## hanzwurst_cfhr (27. Januar 2011)

da bin ich wohl durcheinander gekommen


----------



## Legacyy (28. Januar 2011)

Kann mir jmd sagen wie das board ist? Will das nächste woche bestellen und bräuchte noch n paar meinungen dazu bzgl. wärme, taktbarkeit und kühler verbauen (wegen den platzverhältnissen mit der "tactical vest"). Die CPU wird der 2600k.


----------



## DrSin (29. Januar 2011)

So auf CB gibts was zum Sabertooth und zur Release:
Preis und Datum für das Asus Sabertooth P67 - 29.01.2011 - ComputerBase

Demnach wurden noch keine Boards ausgeliefert.


----------



## KaitoKid (1. Februar 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem:


----------



## DrSin (2. Februar 2011)

Ist schon nen feines Teil aber so wie es aussieht werden wir S1155 Besitzer bald alle Board wieder zurückschicken können.


----------



## dustyjerk (2. Februar 2011)

DrSin schrieb:


> Ist schon nen feines Teil aber so wie es aussieht werden wir S1155 Besitzer bald alle Board wieder zurückschicken können.



ja, sieht leider so aus! ich hatte das board noch nicht bestellt und werd jetzt warten, bis die revision verfügbar ist! zumindest der RAM ist jetzt schonmal auf dem weg zu mir... nicht, das der noch teurer wird  vielleicht purzelt der preis für den 2600K bis dahin dann auch noch ein bisschen nach unten


----------



## DrSin (2. Februar 2011)

Die sollen mir wenn es so weit ist ein AT Board schicken, ich verzichte bestimmt nicht


----------



## tukaa007 (2. Februar 2011)

schönes board!


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. Februar 2011)

Das Board kommt auf jeden Fall in meinen nächsten PC.


----------



## Dari (15. Februar 2011)

und ich warte immernoch auf meins *heul*


----------



## dustyjerk (15. Februar 2011)

Ich warte noch auf den neuen Chipsatz  Werd nämlich jetzt definitiv kein "defektes" Board mehr kaufen! Der Monat bis anderthalb tut jetzt auch nicht mehr weh! 

Machts eigentlich Sinn jetzt schon das System neu aufzusetzen, oder sollte ich das erst mit dem Hardware-Upgrade zusammen machen? Neu aufsetzen müsste ich ohnehin, darum ist jetzt die Frage: Warten oder vorarbeiten?


----------



## KaitoKid (15. Februar 2011)

Der Defekt ist mir ja sowas von egal, einzig die Aussicht, dass der neue Chipsatz dann mit Ivy kompatibel ist, würde dem Ganzen einen Sinn geben...


----------



## dustyjerk (15. Februar 2011)

Naja, mir nicht so ganz, da ich 5 Laufwerke an den SATA-Ports habe! Aber wie gesagt: Der Monat bringt mich jetzt nicht mehr um 

Um so größer ist die Vorfreude


----------



## danomat (25. Februar 2011)

das is echt das schönste board. 
schade das es kein matx davon gibt sonst würd ich sofort zuschlagen


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. Februar 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob die Lüftersteuerung für den CPU-Fananschluß auch Lüfter mit 3-poligem Anschluß regeln kann, oder werden nur PWM-Lüfter geregelt?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. März 2011)

Koennte ich es theoretisch eigentlich mit meinem vorhandenen Noctua NH-D14 problemlos betreiben, oder waere es ratsamer in den sauren Apfel zu beissen und sich den Noctua NH-C14 direkt mit zu ordern?
Ggf. eine H50, H60 oder H70 von Corsair...


----------



## dustyjerk (5. März 2011)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Koennte ich es theoretisch eigentlich mit meinem vorhandenen Noctua NH-D14 problemlos betreiben, oder waere es ratsamer in den sauren Apfel zu beissen und sich den Noctua NH-C14 direkt mit zu ordern?
> Ggf. eine H50, H60 oder H70 von Corsair...


 
Ich werde den Versuch mit dem NH-D14 machen! Ich schätze aber mal, das das bei ordentlicher Gehäusebelüftung kein Problem sein sollte!


----------



## dustyjerk (9. März 2011)

So, bei dem Preis konnte ich meine Finger nicht mehr zurückhalten und hab jetzt endlich das Sabertooth + i7 2600K geordert! 

Werde dann wie erwähnt mal Testen, ob der NH-D14 zusammen mit meiner Gehäusebelüftung reicht, sonst wird er wohl dem C14 weichen müssen!


----------



## Stepen (10. März 2011)

Bin auch schwer am überlegen...
Zu welchem Preis hast du das Board den jetzt gekauft?
Evtl bestell ich es mir auch einfach mal vor. Bis zur Lieferung wirds ja sicher noch ein bißchen dauern.
Oder hast du einen konkreten Termin genannt bekommen?

Grüße 
Stepen


----------



## dustyjerk (10. März 2011)

Stepen schrieb:


> Bin auch schwer am überlegen...
> Zu welchem Preis hast du das Board den jetzt gekauft?
> Evtl bestell ich es mir auch einfach mal vor. Bis zur Lieferung wirds ja sicher noch ein bißchen dauern.
> Oder hast du einen konkreten Termin genannt bekommen?
> ...


 
Gestern Abend hab ich beides (Board 154,85€, CPU 254,86€) bei Mindfactory geordert! Das Mainboard ist mittlerweile wieder minimal im Preis gestiegen, aber nicht dramatisch!

Asus Sabertooth P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Bei einigen Shops (unter anderem auch bei Mindfactory) steht als Datum der 18.03.! Bin mal gespannt, ob das jetzt auch mal tatsächlich hinhaut


----------



## Lorin (11. März 2011)

Wirklich ein schickes board. Schade dass es die Sabertooth-serie nur für Intel-Sockel gibt. Vielleicht erbarmt sich Asus ja für den AM3+


----------



## Racus (13. März 2011)

Hi, 
passt der IFX-14 auf das P67 Sabertooth problemlos drauf?

Und dann wollte ich noch wissen, ob das Sabertooth für OC besser ist als das P8P67 Deluxe. Wenn es besser ist, warum ist dann das Deluxe teurer? Bessere Ausstattung?

*Edit: Der IFX 14 soll problemlos drauf passen


----------



## SmOOthr3D (16. März 2011)

so meins ist unterwegs


----------



## Caduzzz (16. März 2011)

so, rev. B3 is heute angekommen

drück euch die daumen, dass ihr es auch bald in den händen haltet, aufgrund von schichtdienst muss ich bis zum einbau leider noch ein paar tage warten...freue mich auf nen paar photos von unserem schönen, viel verspottetem, sabertooth.

*mit irrem blick sein sabertooth streichelt*..mein schaaatz...

edit: laut hersteller und lauter infoseiten etc. sollte man ja die neuen boards äußerlich an mehreren aufklebern mit "rev.3" erkennen.
       bei mir fehlte so ein aufkleber und ich dachte schon "SCHEEEEEEEE******%$§&, neue verpackung mit altem eingeschweißtem 
       board" > am pci1 slot ist ein kl. aufkleber!!! nur als tipp und beruhigungsmittel für alle, die es auch nicht gleich nach erhalten 
       einbauen können


----------



## Leopardgecko (16. März 2011)

Meins ist auch heute angekommen. 
Auf dem Board habe ich keinen Hinweis auf die neue Revision gefunden, nur auf dem Karton.
Im UEFI steht aber, das der Chipsatz ein B3 ist.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (17. März 2011)

Ich kriege meins frühestens nächstes WE ... steht auf nächsten Donnerstag lieferbar


----------



## Gamiac (18. März 2011)

Meines ist seit vorgestern im Einsatz und ich bin hellauf begeistert nach dem einmaligen Abenteuer mit Gigascheiß sein UD4 .
In zukunft werde ich nur noch die Tuf serie Kaufen ganz egal wie es aussieht obwohl ich es im verbauten Zustand super finde .
Die Halteplatten vom Megashadow passen zur optik wie die faust aufs Auge .


----------



## Bu11et (19. März 2011)

Hey Leuts, mein Schwager überlegt sich demnächst auch das Teil zuzulegen. Jetzt will er wissen, in wie fern beeinflusst es die Leistung, wenn man 6 GB DDR3 1600 drauf laufen lässt? Hat sich das folgende Tri-Kit ausgesucht, was in 2x2048 leider nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Dari (20. März 2011)

Seit vorgestern läufts bei mir, fast einwandfrei ^^ Der RAM macht etwas Probleme, zumindest wenn ich versuche  2x 4 GB reinzutun..aber die Optik entschädigt da schon ein bisschen


----------



## dustyjerk (20. März 2011)

Habs jetzt auch seit ein paar Tagen im Einsatz 

Läuft soweit super, das einzige, was mich etwas stört ist, das ich die Lüfter irgendwie nicht ordentlich reguliert bekomme! Hat jemand außerdem mir noch das Problem mit Noctua-Lüftern?


----------



## SmOOthr3D (21. März 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hey Leuts, mein Schwager überlegt sich demnächst auch das Teil zuzulegen. Jetzt will er wissen, in wie fern beeinflusst es die Leistung, wenn man 6 GB DDR3 1600 drauf laufen lässt? Hat sich das folgende Tri-Kit ausgesucht, was in 2x2048 leider nicht mehr gibt.


 
guck mal wieviel volt die schlucken sollte ja an sich kein prob sein auch mit nem tri kit


----------



## dustyjerk (21. März 2011)

So, Leute, bitte helft mir mal! Ich bekomm mit dem Thermal Radar die Drehzahl der Gehäuselüfter nicht unter 50% eingestellt! Ist das bei euch auch so oder machen meine Lüfter da einfach nur Probleme?


----------



## Caduzzz (22. März 2011)

hi dustyjerk,

also beim thermalradar, sprich AI SuiteII, könnte ich meine lüfter (be quiet sw120mm pwm) unter 50% bringen...,
aaaaaber ich hab auch ein "problem" : die mainboardeinstellungen für die lüfter werden i-wie nicht gespeichert (also min 600rpm für cpu-lüfter z.b., aber die AI Suite zeigt mir z.b.400 rpm an), während die einstellungen in der AI Suite gespeichert werden...was soll ich benutzen bzw. geht dat nisch mit den moboeinstellungen korrekt?

ich meine, temps sind traumhaft niedrig laut der sensoren, aber dieses "cpu-fan" error dings nervt doch etwas bei jedem hochfahren, da die mindest umdrehungszahl des lüfters nicht eingehalten/gespeichert wird. wenn ich die meldung(anzeigen) deaktiviere, dreht der lüfter voll auf...*am kopf kratzt* muss mich da noch bissl reinlesen, letzten tage leider kaum bis gar keine zeit gehabt zum experimentieren

aber ansonsten ein topboard!!!


----------



## Stepen (22. März 2011)

dustyjerk schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hab ich beides (Board 154,85€, CPU 254,86€) bei Mindfactory geordert! Das Mainboard ist mittlerweile wieder minimal im Preis gestiegen, aber nicht dramatisch!
> 
> Asus Sabertooth P67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
> 
> Bei einigen Shops (unter anderem auch bei Mindfactory) steht als Datum der 18.03.! Bin mal gespannt, ob das jetzt auch mal tatsächlich hinhaut


 
Der Preis ist wirklich verführerisch niedrig. RAM hab ich mir vorsichtshalber schon zu gelegt 
Aber ich warte noch ein paar weitere Erfahrungsberichte ab.


----------



## spetznas (24. März 2011)

Hmm komisch das er die lüfter drehzahl nicht speichert aber gibts eigentlich ne option wo man die meldung ausschalten kann weiß aber nicht ob das noch bei uefi gibt.

Toll mein board kommt erst nächste woche weil anscheid kaum nen händler das mobo noch vorrätig hat.


----------



## Caduzzz (1. April 2011)

hmmm...
lange nix mehr gelesen hier. seid ihr zufrieden? ich ja eigentlich schon, habe nur leichte schwierigkeiten meine lüfter so zu steuern wie ich's gerne wirklich hätte (wird nicht richtig gespeichert). steuert ihr die lüfter im efi oder mit dem thermal radar bzw. nutzt ihr den überhaupt? welche cpu-kühler habt ihr? etc. pp....

lasst uns den thread wieder ein wenig beleben

grüße caduzzz


----------



## SmOOthr3D (1. April 2011)

Hab mein Board jetzt, heute Abend mal win7 installieren.

Hat wer schon Erfahrung mit dem 50mm Lüfter gemacht? Blasen oder Luft ziehen. 

Gruß Smoothr3d


----------



## dustyjerk (1. April 2011)

Also ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden! Temperaturen sind trotz NH-D14 absolut im grünen Bereich! Einziges Problem sind wie gesagt die Lüfter! Ich weiß aber jetzt nicht, obs bei mir an den Lüftern liegt! Werd die Lüfter wohl jetzt einfach mit Widerstände drosseln  Aber wie gesagt: Auch ohne Zusatzlüfter ist temperaturmäßig alles super!


----------



## Gamiac (2. April 2011)

Für alle hier die nicht zweigleisig fahren hab ich hier mal nen Link wo es unter post 2 die Möglichkeit gibt eine Version des 1504 Bios fürs Sabertooth zu laden .
Bei mir läuft es aber vorsicht ein zurück aufs 1305 ist danach nicht mehr möglich .
Sabertooth P67 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Gamiac (2. April 2011)

Habe den Fraktal 50mm blasend montiert bringt schon gut was das Teil da sont die erwärmte Luft einfach steht unter dem cover . pci-e 1 fällt zwar aus für längere Karten aber das ist egal da 2 auch ausfällt durch die Graka und mann die beiden sowieso deaktivieren muß um usb3  3+4 zu aktivieren .


----------



## Caduzzz (2. April 2011)

also ich habe keinen extra 50mm lüfter, aber auch wie dustyjerk sehr gute temps.
(wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich jetzt nachdem ich den rechner neu aufgesetzt habe bisher nur HDRO zocke und X benchmarks mich nicht interessieren > board halt mehr aus stylegründen gekauft 

mein lüfter"problem" hat sich zwar nicht gelöst (mindestdrehzahl der lüfter wird nicht gespeichert), aber im idle bei ca. 490u/min ca. 24°-25° bei 18° zimmertemperatur find ich ganz gut (ausgelesen mit der AI suite....(?) aber halt für mich viel wichtiger > alles schön leise!

@gamiac, also i-welche biosversuche würd ich nicht machen, dafür is eigentlich vieles zu rund


----------



## Gamiac (3. April 2011)

Das Styling ist zwar intressant aber was mich am Sabertooth angezogen hat war das es ein 150 Euro Board ist bei dem nicht einfach ein 100 Euro Board mit zusätzlichen features und spawas und so weiter bepackt wurde sondern das zusätzliche Geld einfach für bessere Bauteile und aufwendigere Verarbeitung genutzt wird .
Ausserdem der Faktor der verbesserten Kompatibilität denn von Zickigen Boards hab ich echt genug .

na ja das Bios wurde wohl von einem asus Offiziellen inofiziell ausgegeben und scheint sowieso das zu sein was kurz vor der veröffentlichung steht .
Wie ich schon sagte bei mir macht es den Eindruck als wäre es ein fertiges Original Bios und funktioniert .
Aber das 1305 lief auch gut also was solls ich war halt neugierig .


----------



## MatzePlay (5. April 2011)

Hey Leute...
wollte mal fragen was ihr für Temps auf dem Thermal Radar habt? Ich habe ein Voll gedämmtes Lian Li A71FB mit zwei Noisblocker Lüftern vorn (700 U/min) und 2 Noisblocker Lüfter hinten. 
Ich habe z.B an USB3.0-1 und Sata6G im IDLE ca.50-55Grad und nach nem Game auch mal 65Grad.... habe am Anfang auch mal ne Warnung von der AI suite II wo die Temp. mal kurz 70 Grad an der USB3-02.
Als ich mir das Board kaufte wußte ich nichts von der Asus Empfehlung nen Top Blow CPU Kühler zu verwenden ich verwende den Tower Kühler Prolimatech Mega Shadow mit nem 120mm Fan und wollte diesen ungern nach nem Jahr schon wieder abgeben,der kleine 50mm Fan kommt zwecks Silent System absolut nicht in Frage! Nun überlege ich ob ich nicht doch den Prolimatech Genesis holen soll! Deswegen würde ich gerne wissen wie eure Temps in den Bereichen so sind Idle/Last???


----------



## Caduzzz (5. April 2011)

hi matzeplay,

so erstmal reine fakten: USB3.0-1 und SATA6G idle ca. 27°/28° bei last waren es glaube mitte 30°, USB3.0-2 idle ca. 37°/38° unter last nach stundenlangem zocken ca 52°/53°......allerdings hab ich manchmal meine zweifel ob der thermalradar die gleichen werte ausliest wie das uefi

und: mein mobo is gedreht (siehe signatur), aber den (sehr schicken und leistungsfähigen) prolimatech mega shadow würde ich nicht gleich einmotten. vielleicht erstmal ein wenig die lüfterumdrehungen erhöhen


----------



## MatzePlay (5. April 2011)

Man das sind aber schon derbe Unterschiede bei den Temps zwischen unseren Systemen liegt wahrscheinlich an den veschiedenen Kühlsystemen der Gehäuse! Was soll das erst im Sommer werden... Lüfter könnte ich noch auf 900U/min hoch nehmen wo es etwas runtergeht .. aber niemals in deine Temp.Bereiche! So ganz vertraue ich dem Thermal Radar auch noch nicht aber der Unterschied ist ziemlich eklatant viell. ist beim nächsten Bios anders... der Genesis würde aber mit 2 EKL 140mm Wingboost pwm (bester im Test) mit knapp 100Euro zu Buche schlagen.. grrr.


----------



## m4soN (6. April 2011)

Blöde Frage, aber wie Übertakte ich bei diesem BIOS den 2500k am besten?

Ich komm mit dem BIOS noch gar nicht zurecht 

Gibt es noch weitere wichtige Tipps und tricks bei dem Board zu beachten?


----------



## ...! (1. Mai 2011)

hey, habe mir das board gekauft und war dann erstmal begeistert, klar die optik und so weiter.
dann aber nach der installation war ich sehr enttäuscht:
ich hatte vor 2x gtx 580 in sli laufen zu lassen, es werden auch beide karten problemlos erkannt doch es lässt sich in der nvidia systemsteuerung einfach kein sli aktivieren.
die sektion mit den sli einstellungen fehlt komplett ??! und in gpu z steht sli auf disabled
Ich hab dann das neueste bios draufgespielt doch es hat sich nichts geändert.
Googelt man das problem mit sli auf dem board findet man sehr viele einträge, bin also wohl nicht der einzige mit diesem problem.
Wollte mal fragen ob es noch mehr gibd die das problem haben oder es ja evtl. sogar gelöst haben...und wenn ja, dann wie ^^ ?
Schonmal im vorraus vielen dank für antworten.


hier noch mein sys: 
mainboard: sabertooth p67
graka: 2x gtx 580 (sli) ??
ram: 8 gb corsair vengeance
cpu: i7 2600k wakü
netzteil: 1200w bequiet p8
win 7 ultimate 64bit


----------



## r|sen_ (5. Mai 2011)

Vllt. mal die Jungs von ASUS hier im Forum direkt im Fragen-Thread ansprechen...?


----------



## spetznas (21. Mai 2011)

Auch wenn die frage etwas blöd ist aber mit  der sli brücke haste beide grakas verbunden, ansonsten würde ich mal gucken ob die vieleicht defekt ist.


----------



## naturbursche (25. Mai 2011)

Wer weiss ob mit dem P67 Sabertooth eine Grafikkartenconfig von x16 / x4 möglich ist, wenn man z.B. andere onboard komponenten im Bios deaktiviert ? Ich hab keinen Plan, denke mal eher nicht, aber vielleicht weiss es ja jemand sicher ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Mai 2011)

Die Lanes werden automatisch auf x8/x8 aufgesplittet, dafür ist ja der PCI-E Splitter da. Evtl . kann man den auch im BIOS so konfigurieren, dass er den ersten Slot bei x16 belässt, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher. Ich würde mal direkt an der Quelle, also beim Asus Support, nachfragen.
Die OnBoard Peripherials sind in der Regel mit der Lane des letzten PCI-E Slots shared konfiguriert, aber da das Sabertooth keinen dritten hat, gehen die wohl direkt an die jeweiligen Controller. Oder die PCI-E x1 Slots funken da noch dazwischen. Jedenfalls sollte ein x16/x4 Betrieb nur möglich sein, wenn es explizit im BIOS umstellbar ist.


----------



## Ace (5. Juni 2011)

Habe das Board jetzt auch mal und läuft bis jetzt alles bestens.Bios 1106 war schon drauf.
Board bleibt Kühler wie das Asus WS Revolution,habe aber die Plastik Abdeckung ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Juni 2011)

Ein Frohes Hey an alle ^^

Kann mir jemand das Sabertooth emfehlen? bin auf der suche nach nen Mobo für nen 2600k. Dazu sollen eine Crucial m4 128Gb SSD und erstmal meine alten Corsair XMS3 1333 mhz (Alte kühlblechgeneration)

habe gehört das das Sabertooth ne grosse speicherzicke sein soll, bewahrheitet es sich?

Und läuft soweit alles Stabil? nen Freund von mir hatte das P8P67 Evo getestet und es wieder zurückgesand da er beim installen 4 von seinen 8 Gb speicher ausbauen musste um windows überhaupt installieren zu können bzw damit die Sata Festplatte erkannt werden konnte von dem windows Installer.


----------



## ThoR65 (12. Juni 2011)

Also ich kann nur meine Erfahrungen mit dem Board wiedergeben. Zum einen hab ich 16GiByte RAM verbaut und konnte Windows ohne probleme installieren. Zum anderen wurden alle Laufwerke auf anhieb erkannt. Von Bluescreens bin ich bis jetzt verschont geblieben. Zusatzlüfter ist auch nicht verbaut. CPU wird von einem Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B gekühlt. Summa sumarum hab ich mit dem Board null Probleme. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## caleb (24. Juni 2011)

Kann man mit dem Asus EFI ab einer *.iso Datei booten, die auf einer FAT/ext/NTFS HDD liegt? Apple Computer mit EFI sollen das ja können.


----------



## r|sen_ (21. September 2011)

Ich hole das Ding hier mal wieder hoch, habe eine Frage zu dem Board. Und zwar möchte ich gern 2 580er (MSI NGTX580 Lightning) im SLI laufen lassen, geht das mit dem Board..?

Habe da mal hier was gelesen das jmd damit Probleme hatte SLI zu aktivieren...


----------



## naturbursche (29. September 2011)

ja das ist möglich, aber....

also selbst habe ich ne 2600k cpu auf 4,9 Ghz mit dem Board und ne GTX570 auf 1000 Mhz Chiptakt am laufen,....so nun so dem Problem

du kannst SLI nutzen egal ob es ne 580 oder was auch immer ist aber halt nur im x8/x8 Modus, d.h. jede Karte hat zur CPU nur noch ca. die Hälfte der Bandbreite ein x16/x16 SLI Betrieb ist mit dem Board technisch unmöglich, was aber an dem Chipsatz P67 liegt, den jeder Chipsatz P67 hat dieses Problem, hersteller unabhängig, das ist ein Plattformproblem. 

Im SLI hat man sowieso mit diversen Problemen zu kämpfen, z.b. Mikroruckler, Kühlung, Stromverbrauch, das alles geht nicht einher mit der Steigerung der Leistung...

Also entweder ne andere Plattform, ist momentan leider noch 1366 bis der 2011 kommt oder aber das maximale aus einer GPU raushohlen, z.b. so wie ich das gemacht habe und locker 20% schneller bin als ne 580er mit meiner 570er.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (20. Oktober 2011)

huhu,

mein kohlege hat das mainboard am laufen und ist total unzufrieden.er betreibt eine wakü auf seiner cpu und ram in sein  		 		 			


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NZXT Phantom Big-Tower.
nun zum problem..das mainboard wird sehr warm bzw. die cpu ist auch recht hoch...zum vergelich,mein alter herr hat die selben eigenschaften,bis auf das mainboard..ASUS P8Z68 DELUXE.

wir reden hier nicht um ein paar C°...wir reden hier von ca. 15-30C° mehr.

      Sabo - Deluxe
CPU: 45C°- 28C°
Mobo:55C°-32C°
Grafik:65C°-75C°

alles daten auf last.
wie gesagt,restliche kombonente sind alle gleich..es wird eine i7-2600k,Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom.

kann mir einer helfen?

mfg


----------



## naturbursche (20. Oktober 2011)

das liegt sicherlich nicht am Board ! Das mit den Temperaturen und mal so beiläufig gesagt 28 Grad unter Last sind utopie, es sein den das ist ein radiator 1080 mit 9 Lüftern drauf oder so, selbst dann glaube ich es nicht !

das mit den temperaturen liegt vielmehr an der art der kühlung (kreislauf) welche komponenten mit wasser, aktiv luft oder passiv luft gekühlt werden und die Reihefolge im Kreislauf z.B. und ob die CPU einen eigenen Kreislauf hat oder zusammen mit der Graka läuft etc....zig 1000 Sachen.

ich habe selber ein P67 Sabertooth mit 2600k und GTX570 Phantom mit 3Radiatoren (einen Tripple140, einen Dual120, einen Single120) und 2 Pumpen und jeglichen schnickschnack mit wasser gekühlt und 45 Grad sind ein guter Wert, selbst diesen ereiche ich unter Volllast nicht.

Definiere mal den Begriff Last ?

Bei mir ist Last eine Stunde Volldampf mit Prime95 und TurboSettings der CPU. Und Ausserdem brauch man für ne Aussagekräftige Schlussfolgerung noch mal mindestens die MHz Wert der CPU im Turbo Betrieb.

Und Wakü ist nicht gleich Wakü, ich bin auf jedenfall mit dem Board mehr als zufrieden. Macht ohne Probleme locker 4900 Mhz und danach muss man ein bissl fummeln.


----------



## Harrycomebarry (10. November 2011)

Hallo einmal an alle.

ICh hab hier schon ein wenig versucht mit zu lesen und hab eine wichtige Frage 

Ich hab mir vor ein paar tagen ein system zugelegt und nach allem zusammen setzen und installieren, hat es beim ersten belastungstest einen blue screen gegeben mit fehlermeldung "speicher"

Zur Hardware verbaut wurden

850 Watt Netzteil
Mainboard Sabertooth p67
Intel i7-2600
2x4GB DDR3 Ram 16900 Mhz CL9 Kingston HyperX Genesis
Grafikkarte Nvidia GForce GTX580 3GB
1 x 500 GB SATA 7500 U/min 6GB/s Systemfestplatte
1 x 1TB SATA 7500U/min 6GB/s Datenfestplatte

ich hab Windows 7 64 Bit installiert 
die Festplatten wurden ohne Probleme erkannt ich konnte das Windows installieren war alles soweit fein 
die TB Festplatte wurde partioniert 
und dann begann ich die spiele zu installieren 

als ich dann BF 3 startete und 10 minuten spielte bekam ich den open erwähnten Bluescreen 
danach lies sich der Pc nicht mehr starten.

Schwarzer Bildschirm 

Ich öffnete das Gehäuse und das "DRAM_LED" leuchtete rot beide Ram waren in den begen Slots und ich entfernte beide trotzdem und steckte sie neu ein, vielleicht waren sie nicht richtig drinnen.
Nach Neustart "DRAM_LED" leuchtete nicht mehr.
beim BOOT vorgang blieb der PC im Bootvorgang stehen udn sagte das er keine Festplatte zum Booten finden würde.
Das "BOOT_DEVICE_LED" leuchtete.
meine SATA Anschlüsse sind wie folgt belegt 
500GB SATA -> SATA6G_1
1TB SATA -> SATA6G_2
BR-DVD -> SATA6G_E1
DVD-Brenner-> SATA6G_E2

Leider ist meine Beschreibung auf Englisch und ich studiere gerade das Deutsche PDF.

Was ich noch dazu sage ich habe kein Raid eingestellt sondern die einstellung im BIOS auf [AHCI MODE] belassen 
ich wollte das Betriebssystem auf der 500GB Platte lassen und alles ander auf die 1 TB Platte.
Könnte das das Problem sein?

Im moment Blicke ich nicht mehr durch, hoffe es kann mir wer mit seinem Fachwissen helfen

Hab gerade gesehen das es ein ASUS unter Forum gibt ich hab dort noch einmal einen Thread eröffnet sollte es einen MOD stören kann er das hier natürlich löschen, aber ich hoffe mal das auch hier wer Ideen hat


----------



## naturbursche (10. November 2011)

also wenn das dram led rot leuchtet während des bios bootvorgangs ist das nicht schlimm, auch wenn es dann nicht mehr ausgeht ist das auch nicht schlimm, einfach den kleinen Taster auf dem Mainboard (mem okay) drücken und die standard werte für die ram module werden eingestellt, sehr hilfreich wenn man das ram übertaktet oder aber es mit falschen Werten läuft.

In deinem Fall bin ich mir nicht sicher, da mir zuviele angaben fehlen. Es könnte durchaus sein, vorausgesetzt du hast nichts übertaktet und nichts im Bios eingestellt, das der RAM nicht mit den richtigen Werten mit den er laufen soll erkannt wird, dies ist leider auf vielen Boards sehr oft der Fall, aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, man muss dann nur im BIOS die richtigen Werte einstellen z.b. wie 1,50 Volt und die Timmings z.b. 9-9-9-27 oder halt andere werte auch kann man beim sabertooth den speicher asynchron bis 2133 mhz hochstellen also ddr1600 ddr1866 ddr2133 sind ohne probleme möglich. aber leider hast du nichts davon angegeben.

1.) schaue mal auf der webseite des herstellers nach und besorge dir die spezifikationen zu deinem ram modul.
2.) starte deinen Rechner und überprüfe z.B. mit cpu-z oder SiSoft Sandra die Einstellungen deines Speichers wie er aktuell läuft
3.) korrigiere dann gegebenfalls die Einstellungen im Bios


----------



## Harrycomebarry (10. November 2011)

Danke für deine rasche Antwort 

das mit dem taster hab ich nach dem umstecken der ram steine gemacht und die led leuchte hörte auf zu blinken 
im bios hab ich gar nichts verstellt , ausser das ich die boot prioritäten gestezt habe

kann es sein das ich die HDD falsch angeschlossen habe ?
oder das ich hier im BIOS was verändern muss ?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 11.11.2011 um 09:41 ----------

so nach dem ich alles nach kontrolliert habe und auch die beschreibung auf deutsch nun habe, finde ich keinen fehler am system

die ram riegel sind laut angabe richtig drinnen 
auch die richtigen für das mainboard, ich bin leider nciht so vom fach das ich was an den volt oder den timmings verändern möchte 
und ein tuner oder übertakter bin ich auch nicht 
ich werd jetzt noch einmal einen gamingtest machen und dann werd ich sehen ob der fehler bleibt 

ich hab mir nun cpu_z runtergeladen und bei dem memory steht folgt:
 Type DDR3 CHannels Dual Size 8192 MBytes 
DRAM Frequenz 824.3 MHZ
FSB: DRAM 1:6
CL 9.0 clocks
tRCD 9 clocks
tRP 9 clocks
tRAS 27 clocks
CR 1T 

die anderen felder sind leer


----------



## arcDaniel (22. November 2011)

Ich bin jetzt seit einer guten Woche Sabertooth besitzer und leider enttäuscht.

Unter Last funktioniert alles super, die Probleme habe ich im Idle, mein Windows hängt sich ohne Grund auf, ohne belastung.... 
Windows wurde bereits neu gemacht, im Bios wurde alles ausgeschaltet was nicht benötigt wird, Prime, Memtest.... Alles läuft Stabil, dann im Leerlauf Bild friert ein, keine Maus oder Tastatur mehr, nur neu Reset hilft.
Dieses Problem schein bekannt zu sein, und ich scheine nicht der Einzige zu sein, eine Lösung findet man aber nicht.

Also Bios verwendete ich das 1904, sprich das Aktuelle Stabile Bios was man Asus bekommt.

Als letzten Ausweg habe ich nun das Beta Bios 2001 installiert, nun daddle ich mit so wenig Auslastung wie möglich am PC um zu sehen ob er jetzt nicht mehr einfriert.

Ich hätte doch das EVGA kaufen sollen, hätte nicht so gut zu meinen Noctua Produkten gepasst, wenigstens hätte ich aber einen vernènftigen Support gehabt.


----------



## naturbursche (22. November 2011)

hmm ja das liegt aber 100% sicher nicht am Mainboard ! 

Ich habe auch das 1904er BIOS drauf und bin schon Sabertooth P67 Besitzer der ersten Stunde seit dem das B3 verfügbar war und ich habe durch die Zeit Weg und während laufender BIOS Updates noch nie einen Bild enfrierer gehabt, ich müsste ausser bei extrem Übertaktung und testen von hardcore settings noch nie den Reset Knopf drücken. Mein Board läuft sowas von stabil ich kann damit 8 Stunden auf OC Settings zocken bis der Arzt kommt.

Es liegt sicherlich woanders dran denke ich. Mache das Board nicht schlecht, sondern versuche lieber den Fehler zu finden. Systematisch an sie Sache ran gehen. Mir fallen da auf anhieb ein paar Dinge ein die man mal testen könnte,....

z.B. den Windows Energiesparmodus mal ausschalten und sehen ob der Fehler noch auftritt

oder

vielleicht macht der RAM ja macken, mal einen kompletten Test im DOS durchführen mit Memtest86

mit dem ASUS Suport hatte ich noch nie Probleme.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. November 2011)

Wie gesagt, alles mit dem mam ein PC auf Herz und Nieren testen kann, wurde gemacht, solange das System belastet wird läuft es ohne irgendwelche Macken!
Prime95 --> nach mehreren Stunden kein Problem
Memtest86 --> Null Fehler (Anmerkung --> Ram lief 2 Jahre in meinem alten PC auch mit Asus Board 100% Stabil)
Folding@Home 24/24 --> die Wu's werden problemlos abgearbeitet
Games --> nicht ein Aussetzter
......u.s.w.

Windows Leerlauf, ein bisschen Surfen oder Daten verwalten... und schon hängt es! in Konkurenzforen ist das Problem schon bekannt und es wurde auf das Board zurückgeführt, sogar im Asus Support Forum wurde das Thema durchgekaut, keine Lösung!
So nachdem ich nun das 2001 Bios drauf habe läuft mein PC etwa 2 Stunden mit sehr wenig belastung und ist bis dahin nicht hängengeblieben, ich drücke mir selbst die Dauem dass es auch so bleibt.

Es gibt die möglichkeit, dass die Bios Datei vom 1904 nicht sauber geflasht wurde und somit Probleme verursacht hat, sowas soll vorkommen und dass das Flashen eines neuen Bios das Problem wieder in Ordnung gebracht hat...

Solche Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt mit keinem Board, und hatte immer Asus, und mag Asus an sich sehr, sonst hätte ich das Sabertooth nicht gekauft.


----------



## naturbursche (22. November 2011)

okay okay, anscheinend hast du ja echt schon viele Fehler ausgeschlossen, also ist der fehler ja zwar bekannt aber nicht oder immer noch nicht genau lokalisiert, sodas man ihn beheben könnte. sowie ich dich jetzt aber verstehe scheint es evtl. kein hardwarefehler zu sein sondern eher ein BIOS Felher ?

ich kann nur sagen das mein Sabertooth locker ohne Probleme bis 5.0 GHz geht ohne groß was zu beachten an feintuning und das im idle auch alles perfekt ist, ich kann nicht klagen mit dem borad, sind vielleicht die diversen MB-Board-temps nicht i.O. , haste mal mit ASUS Thermal-Radar die einzelnen Temperaturen überprüft ? Ich denke aber schon das du das gemacht hast.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. November 2011)

Temps sind alle super, das einzige was ein bisschen aufheizt ist die Grafikkarte (und somit wird auch PCI-E01 etwas heisser, allerding immer noch blau und keine Warnung), aber das ist ja Normal  Also ich gehe nicht von einem Hardwarfehler aus, ich tippe auf einen Bios Fehler, aber nicht in dem Sinne dass nun das Bios schlecht Programmiert ist, sondern eher, dass beim Update etwas nicht so läuft wie es soll.

Ausgeliefert wurde das Board mit dem Bios 1801, hier habe ich sofort auf 1904 ein Update gemacht, Einstellungen wurden beibehalten. Die erste Woche habe ich keine Fehler bemerkt, da ich an sich Folding@Home 24/7 laufen hatte. CMOS Löschen behob das Problem auch nicht, erst jetzt als ich das Bios 2001 geflasht habe, scheinen bis jetzt die Probleme beseitigt. Nach dem Update auf 2001 waren alle, sogar die gespeicherten Profile weg, warum ich davon ausgehe, dass beim Vorherigen Update irgend etwas schief gelaufen war und die Fehler verursacht hatte.

Ich hoffe, dass nun wirklich alles làuft, denn an sich gefällt mir das Board sehr und ich würde es schade finden wenn ich es abstossen müsste.


----------



## naturbursche (22. November 2011)

also bei meinem Update auf 1904 und auch vorherigen Updates wurden auch die Profile gelöscht, das ist aber normal und kein Fehler.

hast du 2x 4gb Ram ? wenn ja wo stecken die drin ? es kann mal zu problemen kommen damit, ich glaube die beste Einstellung war, die in die beiden hellen slots zu stecken. ich hab 4x4, hatte aber am anfang auch 2x4, jedoch damit auch nie probleme gehabt, hatte davon aber mal was gelesen.

ich hab ddr 1866 was auf 1,5 volt läuft, der läuft aber auch auf 2133 mit 1,65 volt sicher.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. November 2011)

Ram, ist bei mir 4x2gb und laufen mir mit 1333mhz
Getestet habe ich hier:
-XMP --> 7-7-7-20 @ 1,65V
-das gleiche mit nur 1,5V
-Default Einstellungen --> 9-9-9-27 @ 1,5V

Da Memtest86+ (über USB Stick gebootet), durchläuft ohne irgendwelche Fehler auszugeben, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen dass es am Ram liegt.

Nun läuft das Board aber schon seit 18.00 Uhr und zu meiner Freude noch nicht hängen geblieben, über Nacht lass ich den PC an, und wenn er morgen noch normal läuft, versuche ich ihn zu belasten und dann wieder im leerlauf laufen zu lassen, wenn er morgen dann ohne Einfrieren übersteht, kann es nur am Bios gelegen haben, denn sonst wurde nix verändert.

Will mich aber noch für den Beistand bedanken!

edit: nur noch ne kleine Anmerkung, beim 1801 hatte ich schon die Einstellung der CPU Lüftersteuerung geändert, diese änderung blieb nach dem Update auf 1904 Erhalten, wenn aber nach dem Update alle Einstellungen genullt hätten sein sollen, wäre das ein Hinweis, dass bei diesem Update etwas nicht nach Plan gelaufen ist, oder was meinst du?


----------



## naturbursche (23. November 2011)

da ist schon das Problem gefunden würde ich sagen !

XMP Profil sagt du 7-7-7-20 @ 1,65 Volt das sind dann definitiv die falschen RAM Module !!!

Sandy Brige P67 Chipsatz ist nur bis 1,50 Volt zertifiziert. Alles dadrüber ist OC und glückssache, weil der RAM Kontroller nicht mehr auf dem Borad sondern in der CPU sitzt. Meine RAM Module haben XMP @ 1,50 Volt und das kannst du auch in jedem Shop lesen, Sandy Brige ist immer nur 1,50 Volt, das RAM overvolting ist etwas kritisch bei SB und daher kommen auch deine Fehler nun, von der OC Voltage von 1,65 Volt.

Zu der anderen Sache mit den Lüftereinstellungen sei gesagt, hast du AI Tuner oder die ASUS Software installiert, überschreiben die Software einstellen die BIOS Einstellungen.

Ich würde dir nun raten die RAM Module auf 1,50 Volt zu lassen und das System zu beobachten, allerdings hast du ja dann deine RAM Module undervoltet, was auch eine Fehlerquelle ist quasi. 

Meine Einschätzung ist, das deine RAM Module nicht explizit für Sandy Brige freigegeben sind, ansonsten hätten sie nie ein XMP Profil mit 1,65 Volt.

Schönen Gruss


----------



## arcDaniel (23. November 2011)

Deine Aussage ist sooo nicht ganz richtig. XMP ist nur ein vorgespeichertes Profil welches bei Intel Boards geladen werden kann um Optimale "Getestete OC" Einstellungen einfach zu übernehmen.
Die Rams selbst haben die Jedec Normen --> 9-9-9-27 @ 1,5V (laut Jedec ist für ddr3 1,5V standart) und sind somit sehr wohl Sandy Bridge  tauglich. (übrigens die Ram Module sind noch in der guten Core2Quad-Zeit gekauft worden)
Und ich habe wahrscheinlich sogar sehr gute Module erwischt, denn sie laufen auch mit 7-7-7-20 @ 1,5 Stabil 

Zudem, wenn du deine Sabertooth p67 Kompatibilitätsliste gelesen hast, müstest du wissen, dass sogar ASUS Ram Module mit 1,65V angibt!

Aber nun zum Eigentlichen, dem Mainboard, seit dem Update auf 2001, nicht ein einziger Absturz, gestern Abend nur im Idle rumgeklimpert, heute Morgen abwechselnd Idle/Last... nicht ein einziger Aussetzter! Vorher hielt das System keine 15Minuten im Idle (wie schon erwähnt unterlast, Tage lang ohne Probleme). Habe sogar das gefühl, dass wenn ich die CPU-Taktung über CPU--Z betrachte, dass das Speedstepping flotter reagiert (kann aber auch nur Einbildung sein)

Mir ist aber noch etwas Aufgefallen, was vielleicht interessant sein dürfte, also ich das Board bekam, also vor zirka 10Tagen, gab Asus das Bios 2001 als Beta-Version an, jetzt ist das Beta-Wort auf der Homepage verschwunden und doch steht das Bios unter dem 1904! Auch das Datum auf der ftp Seite, sagt dass das 2001 früher hochgeladen wurde. Allerdings ist das Build-Datum (Welches man im Bios sieht) des 2001 Jünger.


----------



## naturbursche (24. November 2011)

jau mit der ASUS Liste hast du recht, hab Sie mir gerade auch nochmal angeguckt und da sind tatsächlich Module aufgeführt mit 1,50 1,65 und sogar 1,7 Volt, aber generell lässt sich sagen, da nun der RAM Kontroller in der CPU ist und nicht mehr auf dem BOard ist das RAM OC kritischer als vorher z.B. 1366 oder 775.
und mit den Jedec werten habe ich auch schon so meine erfahren gemacht, die mögen zwar vielleicht stimmen was zb CPU-Z anzeigt, aber oft habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das Abstürze auch fehlerhafte RAM Einstellungen zurückzuführen sind, gerade bei GAMER RAMs, die niedrige Timings haben und hoche Spannungen, aber egal jetzt.

Ne ganz andere Sache du, sagt mal welche Revision du hast von deinem Board, ich habe Revision V1.02, vielleicht hängt das auch damit zusammen, ich kann nur sagen das ich mit keinem BIOS bislang Probleme hatte, wegen der Stabilität, bei keiner Version.

Allerdings ist das mit den BIOS Dates was du sagst etwas komisch, werde das auch mal überprüfen.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. November 2011)

Sag mal wo findet man denn die Revision? CPU-z ok, aber dieser Schreibt nur 1.xx
Müsste aber eine relativ neue Revision sein, denn es wurde mit dem Bios 1801 geliefert.

Jedenfalls, läuft es jetzt stabil, keine Aussetzer mehr, egal wie die Situation ist. 

Von den Rams kann ich ein Liedchen singen, zur ddr2 Zeit hatte ich Module von OCZ wo es nicht möglich war diese mit den Angegeben Werten zu betreiben, mein damaliges Board ein Asus P5Q Deluxe kann man ja nicht gerade als Schrott bezeichen.

Ich betreibe im Moment meine Module mit 1333mhz 7-7-7-20 @ 1,5V
CPU --> LLC= Regular --> Offset -0,060 also sehr leichtes Downvolting

Bin somit sehr zufrieden mit dem Board, nur werde ich nie alles Testen können, denn sogar wenn man ein Basis Board ala P8P67 bekommt man massenhaft Zusatzchips draufgeklastert, welche ich nur sehr selten gebrauchen kann.

Sorry dass ich das Board anfangs schlechter gemacht habe als es eigentlich ist, doch wenn man ein neues Board kauft und es treten solche Probleme auf, kann man schon , lieb gesagt, genervt werden.


----------



## naturbursche (25. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wie mir bekannt ist steht Sie nur auf dem Board. Dazu musst du allerdings die Platikschutzabdeckung entfernen, bei mir ein einfaches da ich Sie auf Kühlungstechnischen Gründen NICHT verwernden kann, bzw. es keinen Sinn macht, da ich alles auf WaKü laufen habe.

Selbst SiSoft Sandra sagt auch nur 1.xx, habe da noch kein Tool für gefunden...

Ich kann dich aber gut verstehen, was neu kaufen und bekommen und es geht dann erstmal nicht, ich bin da auch sehr ungeduldig in solchen Sachen.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. November 2011)

Wenn man genau weiss wo man hinschauen muss, dank deines Fotos, kann man die Revision auch sehen, ohne die Plastikabdeckung abzunehmen.

Also ich habe auch Revision 1.02.


----------



## naturbursche (25. November 2011)

hast du deine CPU eigentlich übertaktet ? statisch oder dynamisch ? oder läuft alles auf Standard ? und wie sieht es mit den Phasen aus ? ich habe mal diversen Einstellversuchen, nämlich auch den Rechner bis zum totalabsturz gebracht, wenn die CPU zu wenig Spannung bekommt beim Undervolten oder aber beim übertakten auf manual settings, wenn man zu wenig Spannung gibt.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. November 2011)

Zum Moment mit den Problemen, hatte ich nix, sprich alles auf default, kein OC, kein Undervolten... auch die Rams wurden mit nur 9-9-9-27 @ 1,5 betrieben

Jetzt, da die CPU Leistung im Überfluss hat, habe ich kein OC bedürfniss so habe ich Offset nur auf -0,060 gesetzt damit die CPU unter Last kühler bleibt und etwas geschont wird. Die Rams nutzte ich mit den XMP Profil nur, dass ich die Spannung auf von 1,65 auf 1,5 herabgesetzt habe (der CPU zur Liebe). Unt LLC habe ich von auto auf regular gestellt

Einstellungen von Phasen, EPU... habe ich jetzt nicht angerührt, da mein System saustabil läuft. Kannst du hier ein paar einstellungen Empfehlen?


----------



## naturbursche (25. November 2011)

von Undervolten bin ich generell kein Freund, egal ob CPU oder GPU, ich habe lote lieber die Grenze aus und habe extra Reserve, bezüglich was die Spannung angeht, denn ich bin der Meinung ob das System jetzt 250 Watt im idle oder 230 Watt im idle verbaucht ist dann auch egal, mir ist die Stabilität wichtiger, daher habe ich mein Kühlsystem auch extrem überdimensioniert. (3 Radiatoren, einen Tripple einen Dual und einen Single) + sehr grosem AGB und sehr starker Pumpe. okay das ist ne andere Sache. Nun zu meinen 24/7 Einstellungen die ich im Dauerbetrieb verwende, also sprich alltäglich wenn ich denn Rechner anschalte und damit spiele, weil ist ja ne reine Gamermaschine.

Mein Ram läuft standard mit X.M.P. DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27-2N 1.50 Volt

Meine CPU (2600k) läuft mit 44x100=4400Mhz
Also auf AUTO, ausser Phase Control = Opt. (2)
LLC, VRM Freq., etc. alles auch auto
CPU Voltage Mode = Offset + Offset Auto
Sprich dynamische Übertaktung mit C1E Speed Steping

CPU-z zeigt folgendes an.
1600 Mhz (idle) = 1,056 Volt
4400 Mhz (Prime95 maximum Heat) = 1,304 Volt

Die CPU Temperatur ist selbst nach einer Stunde P95 nicht über 61 Grad, da habe ich also noch Reserven satt.

Wenn ich den Multi mehr als 44 wähle passe ich zusätzlich noch LLC und Phase Control an, bzw. bei 5,0 Ghz noch VRM Freq.

Bei 4,4 Ghz ist mein Rechner mit den Settings noch nie in einen Bluescreen gekommen oder abgestürtzt, die Kiste läuft mega stabil.

Mein RAM lässt sich noch bei gleichen Timings von DDR 1866 auf DDR 2133 hochschrauben, wenn ich die Spannung von 1,50 Volt auf 1,65 Volt erhöhe, benutzte ich aber nicht im Dauerbetrieb.


----------



## arcDaniel (14. Dezember 2011)

Wollte nur mal bescheid geben, dass es eine neue Bios Version gibt:

laut asus Forum soll die Version 2103 die Ram Kompatibilität, sowie die Stabilität des Systems verbessern

hier der Link zur ftp-seite:
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/SABERTOOTH_P67/

Edit:
Jetzt nach meinem Urlaub, hatte ich die Zeit das Bios selbst zu testen, viel ist nicht zu sagen, mein System Läuft super Stabil und bin von Tag zu Tag mehr Begeistert von dem Sabertooth


----------



## jelais99 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Temperaturen. Bei mir folgt sehen die Idl Temperaturen nachdem ich den Rechner eine Stunde mit Prime aufgeheizt habe wie folgt aus:


    Version                                           AIDA64 v2.00.1700/de
    Benchmark Modul                                   2.7.391-x64
    Homepage                                          AIDA64 | PC Benchmark | System Diagnostics | Network Inventory .
    Berichtsart                                       Kurzbericht [ TRIAL VERSION ]
    Computer                                          JELAIS-PC
    Ersteller                                         Jelais
    Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601 (Win7 RTM)
    Datum                                             2012-01-06
    Zeit                                              13:53




      Sensor Eigenschaften:
      Sensortyp                                         Nuvoton NCT6776F  (ISA 290h)
      GPU Sensortyp                                     Diode  (NV-Diode)
      Motherboard Name                                  Asus Sabertooth P67
      Gehäusezutritt gefunden                           Nein

    Temperaturen:
      Motherboard                                       31 °C  (88 °F)
      CPU                                               24 °C  (75 °F)
      CPU Package                                       35 °C  (95 °F)
      CPU IA Cores                                      35 °C  (95 °F)
      CPU GT Cores                                      34 °C  (93 °F)
      1. CPU / 1. Kern                                  35 °C  (95 °F)
      1. CPU / 2. Kern                                  32 °C  (90 °F)
      1. CPU / 3. Kern                                  34 °C  (93 °F)
      1. CPU / 4. Kern                                  26 °C  (79 °F)
      VCCIO                                             31 °C  (88 °F)
      VCCSA                                             34 °C  (93 °F)
      DIMM                                              29 °C  (84 °F)
      PCI-E #1                                          34 °C  (93 °F)
      PCI-E #2                                          30 °C  (86 °F)
      USB 3.0 #1                                        42 °C  (108 °F)
      USB 3.0 #2                                        38 °C  (100 °F)
      SATA 6G                                           37 °C  (99 °F)
      GPU Diode                                         33 °C  (91 °F)
      SAMSUNG HD200HJ                                   [ TRIAL VERSION ]

    Kühllüfter:
      CPU                                               1267 RPM
      Gehäuse #1                                        785 RPM
      Gehäuse #2                                        842 RPM
      Stromversorgung                                   1252 RPM
      Grafikprozessor (GPU)                             1200 RPM  (30%)

Sind die soweit in Ordnung. Den Bericht habe ich ca 15 Minuten nachdem ich Prime beendet habe erstellt. Ich kühle die CPU mit einem  Noctua nh-c14. Das Gehäuse ist ein Coolermaster Cosmos 1000, in dem im Deckel zwei 120mm Lüfter (herausblasend) im Heck ein 120mm Lüfter (herausblasend) und im Boden ein 120mm Lüfter (hereinblasend) installiert sind. 
Unter Last werden die Kerne zwischen 50- und 55 Grad warm.
Die beiden Lüfter des CPU Kühlers blasen auf das Mainboard. Ist das so in Ordnung? Den Assist kühler habe ich nicht installiert, würden sich damit die Temperaturen wesentlich verbessern?


----------



## naturbursche (6. Januar 2012)

Die Temps sind sehr gut soweit, nichts was im Ansatz Sorge bereiten sollte, im Gegenteil. Die Lasttemperaturen sind auch okay und geben noch einigen Spielraum nach oben zum Übertakten, da ist noch einiges an Platz für ein paar und mehrere 100 MHz übrig.

Den Assit Kühler brauchst du in deinem Fall gar nicht, würde ich sagen. Ich hatte ihn selber in Gebrauch und er ist eigentlich nur dafür gedacht, wenn man das Board mit WaKü betreibt und/oder ohne passende GehäuseKühlung, beides ist ja bei dir nicht der Fall, das sagen ja auch die Temps bei dir aus, ansonsten wären einige bis zu 10 Grad höher, selbst erlebt.

Der Vorteil vom Assit Kühler ist (wenn der Thermal Body montiert ist) im Umkreis die Temps ein paar Grad kälter sind. 

Der grosse Nachteil, es ist ein 50mm Lüfter, der sehr laut ist, wegen der hohen Umdrehungszahl. deutlich dann das lauteste Bauteil im Rechner, auch wenn schon allle 120er auf 100% drehen.

Bei WaKü ist der Assit-Fan ein Muss, ansonsten stiegen die Temps sehr hoch nach einigen Stunden, da ja keine Gehäuse (CPU-Lüftung) vorhanden ist. Selbst das lässt sich auch umgehen.

Ich habe das folgendermassen geregelt.

P67 Chipsatz ist bei mir auch WaKü
die MosFets sind ebenfalls WaKü
und die beiden USB3.0 Chips sind nun passiv gekühlt 
und der Thermal Body ist weg.

Bei einer guten Gehäusebelüftung könntest du den Thermalbody auch weglassen und bessere Temps erzielen. Allerdings musst du das testen, da du ja ein Top-blower hast, ich denke du solltest alles so lassen wie es ist, de Temps sind gut.

Die beiden heistesten Bauteile auf dem Board sind sowieso nur der P67 und der USB3.0.

den USB 3.0 kannst du gut noch besser runter kühlen indem du auf die chips vga ram kühler klebst mit 2-komponenten wärmeleitkleber.


----------



## jelais99 (6. Januar 2012)

Ok, dank Dir .... Ich lasse es erst einmal so wie es ist. Das mit dem VGA-Ram Kühler ist eine gute Idee. Das probiere ich mal aus


----------



## jelais99 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe noch einmal die MB Temperatur kontrolliert. Unter Last erreicht sie ca 46 Grad C. Ist das nicht etwas hoch?


----------



## arcDaniel (13. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe eine relativ gute Gehäuselüftung und einen Noctua NH-D14 (PWM Version), und mit dem Thermalbody sind die Temperaturen immer im grünen Bereich warum ich auf den Assit-Fan verzichte.

Unter starker GPU Last geht die PCI-E1 Temp etwas in die Höhe, was allerdings durch die Grafikkarte verursacht wird und in keinsterweise schädlich ist, da bei diesem Sensor keine überempfindlichen Bauteile liegen.

Will noch anmerken dass das Bios bei Standart Lüftersteuerung, sehr leise Läuft und die die Lüfter sogar bei 65°C CPU Temp relativ langsam drehen, weshalb ich die Lüftersteuerung manuel eingestellt habe und als Maximaler Wert 60°C angegeben habe. Die Noctua Lüfter bleiben trotzdem flüsterleise und die CPU Temp ist ein gutes Stück niedriger.


----------



## compgrotte (11. Februar 2012)

Hi, kurze Frage, welcher CPU-Temperatur sollte ich glauben schencken, die von CoreTemp o. vom Asus Thermal Radar ?


----------



## arcDaniel (2. März 2012)

Neues Bios erschienen Version 2302

Habe es selbst aus Zeitmangel noch noch nicht getestet, wollte euch aber bescheid geben


----------



## naturbursche (2. März 2012)

jau, 

danke für die Nachricht, habs geladen und geflasht, alles lief wie erwartet ohne Probleme.

Zu den Neuerungen die ASUS angibt...kommt es mir so vor, als ob die Steuerung im BIOS leicht abgeändert wurde und die Auflösung ist nun bei mir im BIOS nun auch eine andere, sie kommt mir hochauflösender vor ? der normale "TUF" Bootscreen der ansonsten Bildschirmfüllend war ist nun mit einem schwarzen Rand versehen.

Ich habe erstmal meine Standard Settings wiederhergestellt, da sich ja alle OC-Profile immer löschen und alles lief wie gehabt. zum intensiven testen des BIOS bin ich allerdings noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. März 2012)

Ich habe das Bios auch jetzt drauf, und ja an der Auflösung scheint sich etwas geändert zu haben, sieht aber nun schärfer aus, oder?
Logo kann ich nicht sagen, da ich immer solche Sachen sofort ausschalte.

Bei mir sind die Bioseinstellungen auf das nötigste reduziert, heisst auch alle nicht Benötigten Zusatzchips sind ausgeschaltet.

Nun zur Changelog:

1. Improve system stability ---> System lief sowieso schon super stabil, hier ist nichts zu beanstanden
2..Enhance compatibility with some USB devices ---> Tatsächlich hatte ich mal Probleme mit diversen USB-Stick, gab immer den Sticks die Schuld. Mal sehen vielleicht sind auch diese Probleme nun weg
3.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website ---> Leider ist in der Aktuellen Liste keine CPU aufgeführt welche dieses Bios braucht. Vielleicht Support für Ivy?

Etwas habe ich aber zu mekern, es ist nun mein drittes Asus Board in Folge und jetzt mit dem UEFI werden noch jedem Biosupdate die Einstellungen Gelöcht, das war bei den anderen Boards nicht so.... naja, kleinigkeit, dauerte geschlagene 30sec um die Einstellungen neu zu machen (wenn man weiss was man tut  )


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Mai 2012)

Wieder eine neue Bios-Version welches nun officielle IB unterstüzt 
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/SABERTOOTH_P67/SABERTOOTH-P67-ASUS-3209.zip

Und hier noch den Originalen Post, aus dem Asus Forum:



> his update might be a bit different than usual. This might be a 2-part update.
> 
> Use EZ Flash 2 with the extracted BIOS file on a FAT32 formatted USB Flash Drive (pendrive).
> When the first part has finished, a message comes up. Confirmation makes the PC restart, and it will automatically go into BIOS again and complete the update.
> ...


----------



## naturbursche (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe das Bios 3209 gerade geflasht und ärgere mich das ich es gemacht habe. Ich kann nur dringend davon abraten !

Das hauptmanko ist das die EIST funktion nicht mehr geht ! die cpu ist immer auf max. Turbo takt auch im idle ! sie taktet nicht mehr auf 1600 Mhz runter im idle.

ich habe alle einstellungen per screenshoot nochmals verglichen, alles gleich eingestellt, ausserdem auch logisch, turbo eingeschaltet, eist auch, eigentlich fast alles auf default, nur die cpu taktet nicht mehr runter, spannung/ und takt immer auf maximum !!!

leider bekomme ich eine downgrade des bios nicht mehr hin, da dann eine fehlermeldung erscheint, das bios sei zu alt.

was ausserdem noch komisch erscheint, das das neue bios (auf deutsch gestellt) nur halb untersetzt wurde, viele einstellungen die vorher deutsch waren sind englisch und manche deutsch, kleines durcheinander.

ausserdem fehlt das asus tuf startbild im neuen bios !

Bitte, wenn jemand weiss, wie man das alte 2302 Bios wieder draufflashen kann, bitte melden.

Ich bin mich so am ärgern, das gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Mai 2012)

@naturbursche

Ich hatte jetzt angst und sofort mal Windows 7 gestartet (vorher in Linux gearbeitet und da hat an sich alles so funtkioniert wie es soll, habe da aber kein CPU-Monitoring Tool installiert), und es wurden ein paar Treiber neu installiert, HWMonitor zeigte nix mehr an, CPU-Z startete nicht.... Schweissperlen auf der Stirn. 5min Windows laufgelassen und nochmals getestet und wieder alles beim alten auch EIST funktioniert wie es soll.
CPU Taktet munter rauf und runter 

Bios habe ich eigentlich immer auf English, und aus dem Logo mach ich mir nix, da ich es eh immer ausschalte...

Somit sehe ich für mich jedenfalls keinen Nachteil mit dem Bios.

Hast du denn schon ein Rest vom Bios gemacht? Versuch das Bios nochmals zu Flashen.... ? Kann mir so direkt nicht vorstellen wo die Probleme herkommen sollen, ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit dem Bios.


----------



## naturbursche (2. Mai 2012)

nachtrag zum neuen bios 3209

also die eist funktion läuft wieder, allerdings hat sich irgendwie wohl die logik im bios selber geändert, da es nur mit anderen einstellungen jetzt läuft, anstelle wie vorher.
ich könnte jetzt alle einstellungen im detail posten, das erspare ich mir aber, denn ich sag nur den Weg, wie ich dazu bekommen bin, das es wieder funktioniert.
setup defaults geladen, im ai-tuner die option alle kerne übertakten gewählt (bei dein turbo einstellungen)->benötigte neustart, danach ging erst mal das default mässige dynamische übertakten von 1600-3800 MHz (i7-2600k) und dann im bios nicht wie ich vorher hatte das cpu-verhältnis (dritte register karte) erhöht für den maximalen turbo takt sondern turbo takt (by all cores) -> zweite register karte.
das komische war nur das ich das vorher auch so hatte, nur das jetzt explizit in der dritten registerkarte bei cpu-verhälnis AUTO stehen muss, ansonsten funktioniert das dynamische übertakten nicht. 
tja nachher ist alles anders wie vorher ???
noch was anderes, ich hatte jetzt schon einen bluescreen beim windows load und auch einmal war mein onboard audio controller ganz weg, auch im gerätemanager, alles in nur ein paar stunden mit dem neuen bios. also stabil finde ich das ganze nicht gerade. ich hab den rechner komplett aus gemacht, ganz strom weg und wieder an und siehe da, der sound controller war wieder da, ich finde das sehr eigenartig, da ich bis heute vor dem bios update nie probleme hatte.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Mai 2012)

Kann diese Probleme nicht bestätigen, bei mit läuft das Board Stabiler als jeher.

Sowohl unter windows wie unter Linux super Stabil, kein einziger hänger bis jetzt, und auch alle genutzten Zusatzmodule funktionieren...

Im Gegensatz, scheine ich aber auch ein einfall zu sein welcher sehr starke Probleme mit dem Bios 1904 hatte... Diese Bios-Geschichten können schon nervig sein.


----------



## compgrotte (22. Mai 2012)

Moin, ich brauche mal eure hilfe, was kann ich noch wo im bios (neuste) einstellen das mein ram corsair dominator gt 4 x 4 GB mit standard timings und 2133mhz läuft? Mit 2000mhz gibt es keine probleme, habe auch alle 4 rammodule einzeln 2h mit memtest getestet, keine fehler. Gibt es noch irrgend eine einstellung im bios, wo ich noch etwas erhöhen muss um die dinger zum laufen zu bewegen, also über 2000MHz ?


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Mai 2012)

Wieder mal ein neues Bios:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/SABERTOOTH_P67/SABERTOOTH-P67-ASUS-3302.zip



> Release Notes
> [ 3302 ]
> ----------------------
> Improve system stability.



Spontan ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Sabertooth Logo wieder da ist, sonst habe ich nur meine Bios Werte wieder hergestellt und mir ist nicht aussergewöhnliches Aufgefallen. Bis jetzt funktioniert auch noch immer alles Perfekt.


----------



## m4soN (27. August 2012)

Kann mir bitte jemand netterweise sagen welche "Fehler" ich im Bios fabrizieren könnte, die meinen PC "schwächer" als er sein sollte laufen lassen?

Ich muss grad dringend auf die Suche nach "Fehlerquellen" gehen weil mein System irgendwie nicht so läuft wie er es bei den Komponenten eigentlich müsste.

Welche Settings könnten denn im Bios falsch sein was bremst? Welche Sachen sollte ich beim Overclocking zb ausstellen? Bitte seid so nett und nennt mir die Befehle im Namen und Werte die ich bräuchte.


----------

